# Can We Shower Without Water Hook Up?



## Sylac (Sep 9, 2007)

I am about to purchase a 23RS.

I am wondering... if we do not have water hook up, can we shower using the fresh water tank.

Will the fresh water tank last the weekend if we shower twice each over the course of the week-end???
2 adults - 2 child

Thanks

Sylvain


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

You'll be able to shower no problem without water hookups. You will just use water from your freshwater tank via the pump. As far as you all getting showers, that all comes down to conservation. If your washing dishes and using the toilet I would say it would be difficult for all of you to take two showers, but anything is possible. Just a little tip that I do when not hooked up to water is turning the water off at the shower head while I am soaping up, then rinse. It will save you a little water. Good Luck.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

As long as you are conservative in water use you should be able to --

You have 50 gallons of water to play with and thats actually quite a bit

but the trick will be == Wet down -- turn off water -- soap up -- turn on water - rinse off....

of course if you have no water hook ups then you probably have no electrical -- and that adds a whole different list of things you will need to do to last two days


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I've camped in state parks that had electric hookups only. If that is your situation you can prepare for it by taking along a water cantainer that you can fill at a spigot and add to your tank if you run out. However.......your holding tank capacity may then come into play.
Bob


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Conserve water usage as indicated above!! You might be able to swing it.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Sylvain said:


> I am about to purchase a 23RS.
> 
> I am wondering... if we do not have water hook up, can we shower using the fresh water tank.
> 
> ...


For the four of us there is enough water for one each on Saturday. We're home on Sunday. DW and DD sometimes opt for the shower at the CG for washing long hair. Just put this in last trip. Added a push button from HD to do the wet, wash, rinse thing. Only puts out 1.6 gals per minute feel like more. So if your thirfty you might squeeze in an extra shower.

Good Luck.
Scott

p.s. I know I can't talk about mod w/o pics but I haven't finished yet.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd say yes if you are very careful on water usage. For a 3 day weekend, our water lasts our family of 4 (baths for the kids). We are careful with it though. You can get wet with under a gallon of water and rinse off with probably 2. That would mean 12 gal/day for a family of 4 for showers only. In a weekend, it is 1/2 of your tank. Conserve and you can make it last.


----------



## JimO (May 20, 2007)

I agree with everyone. If we use mostly paper utensils and conserve we have enough for 2 showers for 4. However, I share the bath water for my sons. I put one in the tub and use his water or I'll shower and put the plug in for one of the boys. Our boys are 3 and 1 so the tiny tub works great for them for now. I'm not sure about showers when their older.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

bentpixel said:


> Just put this in last trip.
> 
> Scott
> 
> p.s. I know I can't talk about mod w/o pics but I haven't finished yet.


That shower head may be a good one, but the marketing B.S. is even better. They say "The Oxygenics technology increases oxygen content in the water by up to 10 times! The oxygen helps to purify the water by creating negatively charged ions that counter damaging free radicals." That's a lot of words for saying there's just an attached aerator.









Bill


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

bentpixel said:


> I am about to purchase a 23RS.
> 
> I am wondering... if we do not have water hook up, can we shower using the fresh water tank.
> 
> ...


For the four of us there is enough water for one each on Saturday. We're home on Sunday. DW and DD sometimes opt for the shower at the CG for washing long hair. Just put this in last trip. Added a push button from HD to do the wet, wash, rinse thing. Only puts out 1.6 gals per minute feel like more. So if your thirfty you might squeeze in an extra shower.

Good Luck.
Scott

p.s. I know I can't talk about mod w/o pics but I haven't finished yet.
[/quote]

I have one too and it does help, especially getting shampoo out of hair-I put it right on my scalp and go up and under hair ( I use hand held method for my whole shower, easier to get water right where it's needed quickly and with force, soap comes off faster)


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Buy a portable water container at StuffMart to refill your fresh tank if needed. A portable gray water tank would be helpful too in case the gray tank gets filled up and you are not done camping yet! Much easier to tote the gray water tank to the dump station instead of packing up and hauling your camper over there then back to the campsite again.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

GoVols said:


> Buy a portable water container at StuffMart to refill your fresh tank if needed. A portable gray water tank would be helpful too in case the gray tank gets filled up and you are not done camping yet! Much easier to tote the gray water tank to the dump station instead of packing up and hauling your camper over there then back to the campsite again.


I agree you need to buy a water container. We often stay at state parks with only electric and it will be difficult not to run out of water with that
many showers. The water cans are inexpensive and can be bought at Wal Mart and other box stores for about $10.00. We use it all the time and
that way you don't have to worry about running out.

Mark


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

Sylvain said:


> I am about to purchase a 23RS.
> 
> I am wondering... if we do not have water hook up, can we shower using the fresh water tank.
> 
> ...


Who needs a shower... you're camping!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We dry camp a lot. Showering is no problem at all. Remember that you are limited by your holding tanks. Both fresh and gray. The fresh water you can refill with a water jug and the gray can be drained into a port-a-tank. It is amazing how quickly you can fill up your gray tank.

Thor


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Thor said:


> We dry camp a lot. Showering is no problem at all. Remember that you are limited by your holding tanks. Both fresh and gray. The fresh water you can refill with a water jug and the gray can be drained into a port-a-tank. It is amazing how quickly you can fill up your gray tank.
> 
> Thor


I agree with how quickly a gray tank can fill. Esp. when bathing even when you use the military shower method. If the weather is warm at least the kids get showered outside in swimsuits at the outside shower, the adults have done this too.

Steph


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Astronauts are rationed to one gallon of water for shower once a day. If they can do it, so can we....


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

happycamper said:


> We dry camp a lot. Showering is no problem at all. Remember that you are limited by your holding tanks. Both fresh and gray. The fresh water you can refill with a water jug and the gray can be drained into a port-a-tank. It is amazing how quickly you can fill up your gray tank.
> 
> Thor


I agree with how quickly a gray tank can fill. Esp. when bathing even when you use the military shower method. If the weather is warm at least the kids get showered outside in swimsuits at the outside shower, the adults have done this too.

Steph
[/quote]

Or, you could be like the Fiver we had next to us in a Provincial Park last Thanksgiving. Every evening, they just let the gray tank go on their campsite. Takes all kinds!!!!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh come on... don't tell me no one else here lets their grey tank go.

I have a 5 gal water tank I fill up at the spigot and use a funnel to fill the fresh tank. I usually try to bring enough hose to reach the water if possible, then we can take as long of a shower as possible and just let all that grey water go...









On long trips (more than 4-5 days) I bring my external grey/black tank that you hook up to the hitch for the black tank. That's where I draw the line as far as dumping on the site.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> Oh come on... don't tell me no one else here lets their grey tank go.
> 
> I have a 5 gal water tank I fill up at the spigot and use a funnel to fill the fresh tank. I usually try to bring enough hose to reach the water if possible, then we can take as long of a shower as possible and just let all that grey water go...
> 
> ...


Funny, now that you mention it. I've never let my gray go from my trailer, but all the years I boated, the gray just went through the side of the hull and into the lake. Then we went for a swim to cool off!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

duggy said:


> Or, you could be like the Fiver we had next to us in a Provincial Park last Thanksgiving. Every evening, they just let the gray tank go on their campsite. Takes all kinds!!!!


When dry camping and in remote locations long enough that I have to empty the grey tank, I have no problem with doing this. People take showers in those portable shower tents....what is the difference? I have a long hose that connects to the grey tank...I put is somewhere that looks like it needs water and let it rip.

Ever give your baby or young kids a bath in a tub while tent camping? What did you do with that water?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Or, you could be like the Fiver we had next to us in a Provincial Park last Thanksgiving. Every evening, they just let the gray tank go on their campsite. Takes all kinds!!!!


When dry camping and in remote locations long enough that I have to empty the grey tank, I have no problem with doing this. People take showers in those portable shower tents....what is the difference? I have a long hose that connects to the grey tank...I put is somewhere that looks like it needs water and let it rip.

Ever give your baby or young kids a bath in a tub while tent camping? What did you do with that water?








[/quote]

Shower water is not an issue for me I do it all the time. That said when dumping kitchen grey you have to be more careful. I dig a small hole and dump through a sieve. If there are any solids in the sieve they go in the trash, then the hole gets covered.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm ok with gray water in a remote area and making sure it doesn't flow into a body of water. I have a tote tank if we are at a campground since there's a big difference between watering a bush occasionally, and having the water flow out of large tanks daily.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Well at least NOW we're being honest here. I have no problem letting grey water go as long as it's not going to run into my neighbors campsite. I also have the attatchment for a hose so I can let it go a distance away from us if necessary. One thing you probably want to make sure of is not to let the grey water sit in the tank too long or it does get pretty nasty smelling. Almost no different from black water. So dump daily. I would also let the bathroom grey fill up the last couple of days so you have grey water chase the black water when dumping at the end of the trip.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Or, you could be like the Fiver we had next to us in a Provincial Park last Thanksgiving. Every evening, they just let the gray tank go on their campsite. Takes all kinds!!!!


When dry camping and in remote locations long enough that I have to empty the grey tank, I have no problem with doing this. People take showers in those portable shower tents....what is the difference? I have a long hose that connects to the grey tank...I put is somewhere that looks like it needs water and let it rip.

Ever give your baby or young kids a bath in a tub while tent camping? What did you do with that water?








[/quote]

Shower water is not an issue for me I do it all the time. That said when dumping kitchen grey you have to be more careful. I dig a small hole and dump through a sieve. If there are any solids in the sieve they go in the trash, then the hole gets covered.
[/quote]

See...I have TWO grey tanks...one for the shower and a seperate one for the kitchen sink. Think we could go the entire summer and not fill the Kitchen grey tank once. 20 gallons for sink water is a LOT.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> See...I have TWO grey tanks...one for the shower and a seperate one for the kitchen sink. Think we could go the entire summer and not fill the Kitchen grey tank once. 20 gallons for sink water is a LOT.


You haven't camped with my Sister-in-law.








First time we camped wiht her, the tank was full before she finished with the night's dishes.









I suggested to the DW that this year we take them to the cottage rather than go camping....


----------

